# paper vs fabric?



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Quiz question kind of need a definitive answer within the hour .. which is stronger ? Paper or fabric micarta? Or is the difference minor and it is all down to the hard resin ? I am thinking of using paper this afternoon .


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Depends on which definition of "strong" you're considering.

My guess is that paper Micarta is harder and fabric is probably tougher. In terms of stiffness and tensile strength they're certainly both far above the minimum needs of a slingshot. My observations relate to real Micarta (capital M - trade name). DIY laminates are a different kettle of fish - it depends on which paper, fabric and resin you choose. I would expect the same general trend, but with more variability.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Long fiber papers, such as the Japanese art papers, would be best. Ordinary wood pulp papers have very short fibers, so they will not be all that strong. Mulberry paper (sometimes called kozo paper) would be a good one to use.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

BAHHH awful afternoon! brought some "luminous" card/paper that turned out to be almost the same as grease proof paper hence no stick no bond nothing just "hard" card fail attempt 1! Fail 2 was even more spectacular , considering I have made about 6 batches of "denim" Micarta over the years I thought it a safe bet just to try and use up the last of the tin of resin and get another slab made up to make another ZF following the success the other day (which I will update later :S). I assume due to the heat and my slow preparation I got around 6 layer in and the damn stuff began to harden up coinciding with the "melting" of my container due to the resin setting... never mind I guess we live and learn! Don't drive when tired and now don't make Micarta when tired..


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good advice!

Pity about the wasted material ... But often I learn more from my failures than from my successes.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Je concur avec Charles!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

i woud like to see the paper results sound`s interesting,hope u slept well ?

cheers


----------

